# Becoming a shaving geek.



## TagOnly4Now

After going to nicer barber shops and getting a straight razor shave to back of neck I began looking into shave snobbery. I am NOT ready for straight razor or DE safety razor and may never be. I use top cartridges like fusion and Mach 3 but am getting into better pre shave and shaving products. 

Setup as of now. Pre shave wash and clean with a glycerin "hand made" soap and a hot towel. Cheap badger brush to prep and apply lather. Use Proraso or Taylor of Olde Bond Street sandalwood. The Proraso is the green original. It's a little too refreshing for me. I am looking to Proraso blue tube as well as TOBS avocado. Also Geo F Trumper. In the coconut oil flavor. 

Any tips. Pointers? Other suggestions of products? 

BTW I may look toward DE razor shaving. But I never see myself going straight razor and strop. Just too much effort and prep. And my neck stubble is a mess. Grows in about 40 directions. 

i went through 2-3 pages and saw no shaving thread so....


----------



## little big feather

I started with Double Edge 45+ years ago...Then they basically disappeared..Went back about three or four years ago.
I use a Feather Razor and Feather or Astra blades,a Kent pure badger brush...I like Van der Hagen glycerin soap(cheap)
and also like Kiss My Face, it's a shave cream/lotion in a pump bottle...One squirt on the brush, lather-up on your face.


----------



## bsl355

Check out bladeandbadger.com for tips and reviews.

I have been DE shaving for a few years. It looks like you are off ta good start with prep.

I use merkur futur with Astra or Feather blades. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsl355

Hit send by mistake...

If you want to try Geo skin food and shave cream send them an email. They will send you a sample pack. Go to their website for their contact email address.

If you want to try a SE I would recommend an Edwin Jagger De89bl and a sample pack of blades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

I like this stuff, I get it from Dollar Shave Club (yeah I'm cheap AND lazy).


----------



## Skippy4000

I've pretty much stopped shaving altogether. I just closely trim every once in a while. I don't really like a clean shave.


----------



## twiceaday

Timely thread, this.

I just last night came to the realization that my Sensor Excel gives me a better shave that the DE safety razor I bought about a year ago. I _really_ wanted to like the DE, mostly because it doesn't clog like a multi-blade and I could buy a gazillion blades for the price of one package of Sensor blades, but the fact of the matter is the DE just doesn't cut it (snicker). I use a pre-shave oil and a good quality cream but to no avail. The DE just can't remove the wiry neck hairs like the Sensor can.

Kind of bummed me out.


----------



## coldwarkid

twiceaday said:


> Timely thread, this.
> 
> I just last night came to the realization that my Sensor Excel gives me a better shave that the DE safety razor I bought about a year ago. I _really_ wanted to like the DE, mostly because it doesn't clog like a multi-blade and I could buy a gazillion blades for the price of one package of Sensor blades, but the fact of the matter is the DE just doesn't cut it (snicker). I use a pre-shave oil and a good quality cream but to no avail. The DE just can't remove the wiry neck hairs like the Sensor can.
> 
> Kind of bummed me out.


How many passes did you do? Most people need at least 2 and some 3.
I find Edwin Jager razors to be really good and most online shops do sample packs of blades for a good price.


----------



## stndrdtime

twiceaday said:


> Timely thread, this.
> 
> I just last night came to the realization that my Sensor Excel gives me a better shave that the DE safety razor I bought about a year ago. I _really_ wanted to like the DE, mostly because it doesn't clog like a multi-blade and I could buy a gazillion blades for the price of one package of Sensor blades, but the fact of the matter is the DE just doesn't cut it (snicker). I use a pre-shave oil and a good quality cream but to no avail. The DE just can't remove the wiry neck hairs like the Sensor can.
> 
> Kind of bummed me out.


Yeah, this my finding as well. I can get a good shave using a DE, but it takes me twice as long. I have to make three passes and with the prep, etc., it takes me close to twenty minutes to get the same shave I can get in less than 10 minutes with a fusion or other similar quality cartridge. I'm up and out of the house by 6:15am each day and I just don't have time for a 20 minute shave. I'll still use the DE on the weekend, etc., but it's just not fitting my lifestyle at the moment.


----------



## little big feather

twiceaday said:


> Timely thread, this.
> 
> I just last night came to the realization that my Sensor Excel gives me a better shave that the DE safety razor I bought about a year ago. I _really_ wanted to like the DE, mostly because it doesn't clog like a multi-blade and I could buy a gazillion blades for the price of one package of Sensor blades, but the fact of the matter is the DE just doesn't cut it (snicker). I use a pre-shave oil and a good quality cream but to no avail. The DE just can't remove the wiry neck hairs like the Sensor can.
> 
> Kind of bummed me out.


I've found,the blade and razor is very important...Two blades I use are Feathers(Japanese) and Astra(Russian)I tried 3or4 others..
They were no good, but I could get by with Wilkinson,not sure where made, some are England and some ???. The Feather blades really work
best in the Feather razor....All about attack angle it seems.


----------



## twiceaday

coldwarkid said:


> How many passes did you do? Most people need at least 2 and some 3.
> I find Edwin Jager razors to be really good and most online shops do sample packs of blades for a good price.


Any more than four passes and the red red kroovy started to flow. I would even re-lather and try a second shave to no avail. I kept at this for a year's worth of shaves and never really got the hang of it.

@ littlebigfeather: I used a couple of different brands. Persona was one of them, I think. I fiddled with pressure, angle, moon phase, soundtrack...everything.

I think I just suck at shaving. That, and no matter how much I soak, lather or towel them, the hairs on my neck seem to made from the same stuff as Wolverine's bones.


----------



## Donut

Go all the way, shave like you mean it...























Cheers,
Rob


----------



## MusicPDX

I had the same experience... started 2014 with a Merkur 34c safety razor, Astra platinum blades, a good badger brush, and a tub of Mr. Taylor's shaving cream. Best home shave I've ever had!


----------



## mackguy

I do the straight razor thing also, have a Case, a Mack, Savage, and can't remember the other one. Castle Forbes is GOOD stuff.


----------



## ron gray

Merkur Progress with Feather blades, T&H Ultimate shave cream, EJ brush. When I travel, I use a Tweezerman brush with a small tube of Poraso from B&BW.


----------



## windows95

I started a few years ago now, with a Merkur 38C, longer handle & heavy, the weight is good for beginners, used a cheap brush, tried lots of blades & shave soaps/creams, next I tried a Merkur 37C slant bar, a closer shave & less aggressive.

Treated myself to a Simpsons 'Chubby1', and discovered Taylors of Old Bond street for sensitive skin (black tub), a small amount on the brush & boom the Santa effect! Good for 3 passes, smells great too, for me better than Mitchells wool fat or Proraso.

Next up as I was getting into it was a Muhle R41 Grande, this is an open combe and commands respect, a really close shave & the least irritation out of the 3 so far. Now trying a Merkur 25C, again open combe but lightweight, the jury is still out but so far so good. Favourite blade at the moment is a Gillette Silver Blue, almost as sharp as a Feather but not as aggressive. Also an Osma block for the odd graze!

Shaving used to be a real chore with a Mach3 or Fusion etc, now its an event that I look forward to, it takes time & often doesnt suit a daily.
I recommend a cheap book, good advice/tips with good stories 'Sharp Practice' by Anders Larsen.


----------



## mata777

I started de shaving last year. I couldn't be happier. Cartridge disposables were tearing apart my face and I hated shaving. I now get the best shaves of my life every time and love shaving. Join badgerandblade everyone is very helpful on there.


----------



## stilo

I don't shave in the winter because having a beard is cool (no pun) and warmer in the winter! lol

As for products, check out Crown Shaving Company. The guy is local to me and has been a barber forever and comes from a barber family. Makes his own product line right here in Toronto and they're awesome!


----------



## peacemaker885

There's a shaving shop that opened fairly recently at our mall. My initial reaction was WUT??? Well apparently I was not aware of the market for it.


----------



## Chris19delta

just ordered some stuff to start doing the safety razor thing, I like the vintage aesthetic of the old fashioned safety razors (which will probably result in me trolling ebay and ending up with a collection of them...), may give straight razors a try later but it seems like much more work.


----------



## ShadowPeo

I use a straight razor as well, just a cheapie at about $120 but a good start. personally I am going to get a couple of Mastro Livi's (A Kamisori and a Western Style), absolutely beautiful pieces of craftsmanship


----------



## Kittysafe

Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades 









Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl 









Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium 









A 100 blades cost as cheap as a set of 5 Gillette fusion blades, and it's better for me and the environment and animals...
And that I can feel good about.


----------



## Chris19delta

Got the stuff I'd ordered, liking it so far but need to dial in blade selection not fond of the free blades I got with the razor, what would you guys recommend I pick up a pack of to try, planning on ordering like 4 or 5 different brands to see if I can find one that works for me.


----------



## rooneb

Kittysafe said:


> Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades
> 
> View attachment 1387540
> 
> 
> Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl
> 
> View attachment 1387541
> 
> 
> Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium
> 
> View attachment 1387542
> 
> 
> A 100 blades cost as cheap as a set of 5 Gillette fusion blades, and it's better for me and the environment and animals...
> And that I can feel good about.


good set up there my friend good choices all round


----------



## Kittysafe

rooneb said:


> good set up there my friend good choices all round


Thank you, I've seen stands for brush and shaver, but seems a bit silly for the price, so I just keep the razor on a hand towel, the brush standing up on the top of the soap bowl... I have plenty more important things to spend the money on


----------



## windows95

Depends where you are for blades I guess, I use Connaught shaving.
http://connaughtshaving.com/derb.html
Favourite so far is the Gillette Silver Blue.


----------



## Everyworks

I just into DE shaving myself about 4 months ago. I recently picked up an Ikon Shavecraft 101 to keep my Muhle happy. I just started using Wilkinson Sword blades and like them. I use an Edwin Jagger brush, Tabula Rasa cream or Jack Black Bear Lube with no brush (depends on how much time I have), and Prosco aftershaves. I have a combination of a coarse beard and sensitive skin and have been happy with everything I have.


----------



## Nokie

My Dad taught me to use a straight edge razor quite a while ago, and once you master it, it has been hard to go back to blades for me. 

Only use them when I travel so I don't have to hassle with the TSA, but a cut-throat razor really gives me a superior shave compared to a 2-3 blade razor, IMHO. 

I really like the C & O Bigelow shaving products as well.


----------



## little big feather

Found a great new shaving cream, HIRSH LUXURY,This stuff is pretty good....You only need a dime size amount to get
a good rich lather. Stuff can be used with or without a brush(I use brush)...got it at Buy The Art of Shaving shave cream, after shave and skincare products at discount prices - Shavingcreams.com
It seems a little expensive, but you use soooo little.


----------



## MusicPDX

Chris19delta said:


> Got the stuff I'd ordered, liking it so far but need to dial in blade selection not fond of the free blades I got with the razor, what would you guys recommend I pick up a pack of to try, planning on ordering like 4 or 5 different brands to see if I can find one that works for me.


I like the Astra Platinums. On another watch forum, a member suggested honing my technique with one type of blade. Then trying other blades later. Helped me learn to use the razor most effectively (correct angle, pressure, etc.)

Now that I have practiced shaving this way, I can lather and shave x2 inside 5 minutes. And only 2 nicks in 3 months.


----------



## samanator

Kittysafe said:


> Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades
> 
> View attachment 1387540
> 
> 
> Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl
> 
> View attachment 1387541
> 
> 
> Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium
> 
> View attachment 1387542
> 
> 
> A 100 blades cost as cheap as a set of 5 Gillette fusion blades, and it's better for me and the environment and animals...
> And that I can feel good about.


Just order all your recommendations from amazon along with 60 blades. Love the shave from a straight razor, but I'd probably cut of my nose or an ear or two off if I did the shaving. Feel much better with this.


----------



## Kittysafe

samanator said:


> Just order all your recommendations form amazon along with 60 blades. Love the shave from a straight razor, but I'd probably cut of my nose or an ear or two off if I did the shaving. Feel much better with this.


Right on man, enjoy! You made my night.


----------



## honeycutt

Badger & Blade.com will tell you all you will need to know.


----------



## little big feather

Of the 9 or 10 brands of shaving cream I've tried (so far) I've come across a really great one, HIRSH LUXURY SHAVING CREAM,
this is great stuff.....I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> Of the 9 or 10 brands of shaving cream I've tried (so far) I've come across a really great one, HIRSH LUXURY SHAVING CREAM,
> this is great stuff.....I highly recommend it.


Thanks I'll check it out, my soap bowl is just about empty.


----------



## DKS2375

The Gillette Silver Blue or the Personna Platinum Red are the best blades I've found so far. Of the two I prefer the Gillette blades. Purchased both from Amazon for less than $20 for a box of 100.


----------



## Kittysafe

DKS2375 said:


> The Gillette Silver Blue or the Personna Platinum Red are the best blades I've found so far. Of the two I prefer the Gillette blades. Purchased both from Amazon for less than $20 for a box of 100.


I boycott everything from Gillette and their parent company Procter & Gamble because they are the worst offenders of animal testing abuse in the world.


----------



## samanator

I would steer everyone away from Taylor of Old bond Street Sandalwood shaving cream. My experience is it provides little or no film on the skin to allow the blade to glide smoothly. Now if you like razor burn, nicks and a lot of blood then this is your shave cream. I went back to my old standard the Barbasol Aloe in the can after I healed, and the issues went away. So it's not my Merkur Futur DE razor or my shaving technique. I tried the Taylor again with a multi blade King of Shave razor (what I use to use) and got nicks and a razor burn under my neck again. I've never got a nick or razor burn with this razor in the past. I'm convinced it is the Taylor shave cream. 

The Trumpers shave soap has not showed up yet. 

I'm considering a shave cream heater since the foam type seems to work better for me. I see the Campbell's Lather King ones and some Conair. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## windows95

I use Taylors but the black tub - for sensitive skin, gives you a beard like Santa, plenty on the brush for three passes & makes a great shave, I have not tried the other tubs from Taylors though.


----------



## little big feather

i have some TOB (used it today) I'm not that fond of it either. I use KISS MY FACE regularly.
Proraso, not crazy about. HIRSH LUXURY is Da Bomb! Van der Hagen glycerin is ok.
I use a Kent Badger brush with all of them. The Hirsh is expensive, you think, but you use
just a bab on the brush, I get two lathers (always lather/ shave twice)


----------



## Kittysafe

I've been using Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl and a few other scents, rose I have unopened still... and it's pretty good, can't complain,
have a Hersh on its way to try out.


----------



## little big feather

Picked up a Hirsh Sandalwood today from Amazon with free Omega brush for $25.00!
That's $5.00 cheaper than Shavingcreams.com site, cream alone, but it's from them thru Amazon.


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> Picked up a Hirsh Sandalwood today from Amazon with free Omega brush for $25.00!
> That's $5.00 cheaper than Shavingcreams.com site, cream alone, but it's from them thru Amazon.


Thats exactly what I bought this week


----------



## Skippy4000

I originally posted in this forum that I didn't close shave. Shortly after I posted that, I was royally chewed out by an unlikely source about not shaving. Since then, I have decided that if I was going to have to shave, that I would make it more fun. I do have a few comments about DE and wet shaving though. First, I don't understand people who cut themselves often with a safety razor. My transition from Fusion to DE shaving was seamless. No cuts so far, and long as you don't throw it around your face carelessly, you shouldn't. Secondly, I don't really feel like the shave is any closer with a DE, but there is substancially less irritation. Finally, the right shave soap smells AWESOME, and it isn't rocket science to figure out how to use. I see a lot of people recommend starting with shave cream in a tube before going to the soap because it is "hard", seriously people? The soap makes your skin feel really nice too .


----------



## stndrdtime

I've made a run at DE shaving over the past few months and the biggest benefit I've had is the discovery of soaps to shave with, as opposed to canned shaving creams. I've concluded that i cannot shave as closely and as quickly with a DE as I can with a quality cartridge. Good cartridges do not irritate my skin so the DE offers no real benefit for me from that perspective. So I'll continue to use a cartridge with soap/brush for my main shaving process. I may use the DE occasionally on the weekend when I have more time, but for my normal hurried morning routine I just don't have the time it takes for me to get a good shave with a DE.


----------



## Kittysafe

Any time you can get away from all the huge corporate chemical crap that's not good for you, the environment, animals, whether in testing or in your home, it's a good thing... natural isn't always better, plenty of poisons are natural, but I think we all know what I mean when i say natural is better in what we put in and on our bodies.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Avoid Neutrogena sensitive skin Gel. Doesn't do anything and feels like you're shaving raw.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Kittysafe

Thanks, I use Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser - 20 oz (Bonus Size) on my face, but just to wash, great stuff, I highly recommend it. 
I'll try the Hirsh tonight or tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Thanks, I use Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser - 20 oz (Bonus Size) on my face, but just to wash, great stuff, I highly recommend it.
> I'll try the Hirsh tonight or tomorrow and report back.


Kittysafe, it is worth investing in a stand for your brush. I got mine off ebay for like 15 bucks, and it fits my razor fine. I had to bend the opening for the brush wider, but it was no big deal. Facing it down allows the brush to dry, prevents mildew, and prevents the brush from rotting out. My Dad never used a stand, and all his brushes have lost the hair in them.

Nice Work Chrome Steel Shaving Brush Razor Stand Holder and Shaving Bowl Mug Set | eBay


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Kittysafe, it is worth investing in a stand for your brush. I got mine off ebay for like 15 bucks, and it fits my razor fine. I had to bend the opening for the brush wider, but it was no big deal. Facing it down allows the brush to dry, prevents mildew, and prevents the brush from rotting out. My Dad never used a stand, and all his brushes have lost the hair in them.
> 
> Nice Work Chrome Steel Shaving Brush Razor Stand Holder and Shaving Bowl Mug Set | eBay


Thanks man, I can't believe you remembered that I didn't yet have a stand. I did see some nice wood ones on Etsy but I couldn't bring myself to spend $40 on 3 small pieces of wood glued together.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Thanks man, I can't believe you remembered that I didn't yet have a stand. I did see some nice wood ones on Etsy but I couldn't bring myself to spend $40 on 3 small pieces of wood glued together.


Admittedly, I just read your post about not having one and I just thought I would say something. I'd try to stay away from wood in the bathroom as it will eventually rot from moisture.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Admittedly, I just read your post about not having one and I just thought I would say something. I'd try to stay away from wood in the bathroom as it will eventually rot from moisture.


Ya, the only thing wood in my bathroom is the soap bowl dish, haven't had a problem with it yet. Maybe they treat it a special way, I need to find out about that.


----------



## Skippy4000

Picked up a few soaps from a small soapery. A tad pricey at $7 per bar IMO, but I will let you guys know how it lathers. The scents were called bathhouse couture, moonshine, and steam. Bathhouse couture is probably my favorite at the moment, but moonshine is a close second.


----------



## Kittysafe

Do they have an online presence?


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Do they have an online presence?


Yessir. Bathhouse Soapery.

Shaving Essentials Product Categories | Bathhouse Soapery & Caldarium


----------



## Kittysafe

Awesome, that mint and aloe bar is appealing to me. Oooh I just found the create your own section...


----------



## Sistema1927

My razor, a 1956 Gillette, is as old as I am. I use a badger brush, Col. Conk Bay Rum shaving soap, and Israeli Personna DE blades. Shaving is a joy, not a chore.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Awesome, that mint and aloe bar is appealing to me. Oooh I just found the create your own section...


Just buy a few of them lol. You will need a mug though. I think I was talking to the owner tonight when I went in. She was really nice and answered me when I asked what the soap was made out of, although it explicitly stated the ingredients on the bar. Oh well, we can't always be perfect. I just lathered up and put it on my face to test it before recommending it, lathers very nicely and quickly with awesome peaks and great consistency. I used the couture scent. Great fresh scent. I already shaved, so give me a couple days and I will give you a shave performance test.


----------



## Kittysafe

Sistema1927 said:


> My razor, a 1956 Gillette, is as old as I am. I use a badger brush, Col. Conk Bay Rum shaving soap, and Israeli Personna DE blades. Shaving is a joy, not a chore.


Agreed, shaving is an enjoyable and meditative art.



Shepperdw said:


> Just buy a few of them lol. You will need a mug though. I think I was talking to the owner tonight when I went in. She was really nice and answered me when I asked what the soap was made out of, although it explicitly stated the ingredients on the bar. Oh well, we can't always be perfect. I just lathered up and put it on my face to test it before recommending it, lathers very nicely and quickly with awesome peaks and great consistency. I used the couture scent. Great fresh scent. I already shaved, so give me a couple days and I will give you a shave performance test.


I bought that simple stand you recommended the other day, great price, great design. 
And I've got some great mugs I can use


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Agreed, shaving is an enjoyable and meditative art.
> 
> I bought that simple stand you recommended the other day, great price, great design.
> And I've got some great mugs I can use


Since we're talking about recommendations 

Real Horn Luxury Shaving Lather Bowl Large Size | eBay

I really like my horn bowl that arrived although it looks nothing like the picture. The horn mine was made out of was a black with a touch of white marbling. They do state that in the description though. I was relieved that I got a black horn though, because after I ordered it I was worried about the tan clashing with my black brush, chrome razor, and chrome stand. This works out just perfect and there is plenty of room for making awesome lather.


----------



## Kittysafe

I have a black obsidian monkey bowl I use as a shaving bowl very similar to this one, but I got it at a garage sale for $15

"Vintage" Mexican Vessel Obsidian Black Monkey | eBay


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I have a black obsidian monkey bowl I use as a shaving bowl very similar to this one, but I got it at a garage sale for $15
> 
> "Vintage" Mexican Vessel Obsidian Black Monkey | eBay


Good lord that's a lot for a bowl.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Good lord that's a lot for a bowl.


Ebay tends to be really overpriced, especially in the vintage area, people go to thrift stores, estate sales, and then try to make a killing on ebay by quantity... but they're really ripping people off... like I said, I got a great deal on the bowl for $15, but there's no way it's worth $300+


----------



## Skippy4000

I think it depends on the vintage piece. Vintage watches tend to go for less on eBay than in person. There is a lot of risk with those watches online if you don't know what you're doing though.


----------



## CSG

I like DE shaving. I came back to it a few years ago after trying the cartridge thing but mostly using electrics. To the guy who didn't like TOBS Sandalwood, well, it's one of my favorites and I don't have the troubles with it that he did.

While I've got an Edwin Jagger razor, I prefer the vintage Gillettes I have (two ball end Techs, a 60's era Super Speed, and a late 40's/early 50's Aristocrat). I don't find significant difference between blades but seem to like Feathers, Personna Blues AKA Labs, and Astras. Then again, I get good shaves with Derbys and Wilkinson Swords too. I like the Brit shaving creams the best and alternate brushes between three or four (I own a couple more but don't use them as much) - a Kent BK4, a T&H Classic which are both silvertip badger, and a Vulfix Grosvenor mixed badger and boar.

Most guys have no idea how to shave correctly and it shows. Easy to learn but I'd stay far away from ridiculous sites like badger and blade. Blind leading the blind.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I think it depends on the vintage piece. Vintage watches tend to go for less on eBay than in person. There is a lot of risk with those watches online if you don't know what you're doing though.


The problem with buying a vintage watch online, you could wind spending what you think is a good price for the watch, and throwing huindreds at it to restore it. Nesbits I believe charge a minimum $450 for old tiny vintasge watches, which is freaking insane. I wound up buying a barrel bridge for the movement on ebay for $15 and doing the repair myself on my '53 berkshire.


----------



## samanator

Tried the TOBS Sandlewood again and I've determined this stuff is like putting on gasoline and lighting it on my skin. It is probably just me, but this stuff is still a big no. 

This morning tried Jack Black Supreme Triple Cushion shave lather. Best results so far.


----------



## Skippy4000

Does anybody have any recommendations for aftershave balm? I've been using the Dove Men's balm, but I can't help but thinking there's something better out there.


----------



## Skippy4000

The bathhouse soap worked pretty well for a glycerin soap. It lathers quickly, and the performance is pretty good. On par with any other glycerin soap I have used thus far. I still love the scent, perhaps a little on the feminine side (the couture one), but it's not going to stick around with you all day or anything.


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> Tried the TOBS Sandlewood again and I've determined this stuff is like putting on gasoline and lighting it on my skin. It is probably just me, but this stuff is still a big no.
> 
> This morning tried Jack Black Supreme Triple Cushion shave lather. Best results so far.


I've got the TOBS St James...Not that great. Get some HIRSH, best thing I've used.....Have you tried PRORASO ?
I hate it, some like it.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> I've got the TOBS St James...Not that great. Get some HIRSH, best thing I've used.....Have you tried PRORASO ?
> I hate it, some like it.


Which Hirsh are you using? I see three on the site which are Unscented, Lemon Oil and Sandlewood?

I have not tried Proraso. The in a tube thing just kind of turns me off.


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> Which Hirsh are you using? I see three on the site which are Unscented, Lemon Oil and Sandlewood?
> 
> I have not tried Proraso. The in a tube thing just kind of turns me off.


I have the Lavender, using now and I have a Sandalwood unopened that I purchased from Amazon.
The Lavender came from Shavingcreams.com . Proraso comes in a plastic bowl too, but i think it has too
much menthol.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for aftershave balm? I've been using the Dove Men's balm, but I can't help but thinking there's something better out there.


I use Royall Lyme... for Hirsh I bought the Lemon to try this week.


----------



## samanator

Lavender and Lime I did not see on the site list. I'll have to go look again.

Question for you DE guys do you take it when you travel or do you go back to a cartridge razor? I'm heading out west to the the Bay area and Silicon Valley for a week and debating this since I'm not 100% comfortable yet with DE. I have the cartridge packed at the moment.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for aftershave balm? I've been using the Dove Men's balm, but I can't help but thinking there's something better out there.


Royall Lyme



samanator said:


> Lavender and Lime I did not see on the list.
> 
> Question for you DE guys do you take it when you travel or do you go back to a cartridge razor?


I take it with me, I don't see any reason to use a cartridge razor again.


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> Lavender and Lime I did not see on the site list. I'll have to go look again.
> 
> Question for you DE guys do you take it when you travel or do you go back to a cartridge razor? I'm heading out west to the the Bay area and Silicon Valley for a week and debating this since I'm not 100% comfortable yet with DE. I have the cartridge packed at the moment.


I take my DE and I have a tube of Derby(made in India)shave cream I carry, I have a travel brush I put in a toilet paper tube(protect bristles) and go.


----------



## Statick

little big feather said:


> I take my DE and I have a tube of Derby(made in India)shave cream I carry, I have a travel brush I put in a toilet paper tube(protect bristles) and go.


Likewise. I roll with my Merkur, shaving bowl & brush, as well as a travel size shave cream, oil and balm.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shaved today with the Merkur DE, Hirsh lemon cream, and the free Omega brush that came with it, using an old antique japanese brass bowl I happened to have laying around, seriously you can buy these bowls real cheap on ebay... anyway, I was so impressed! Better shave than the Geo stuff I'd been using all this time! Very nice shaving cream! Then I threw on my favorite Royall Lyme aftershave.


----------



## little big feather

I'm afraid Hirsh will find out how wonderful we know it is and raise the price.


----------



## CSG

samanator said:


> Lavender and Lime I did not see on the site list. I'll have to go look again.
> 
> Question for you DE guys do you take it when you travel or do you go back to a cartridge razor? I'm heading out west to the the Bay area and Silicon Valley for a week and debating this since I'm not 100% comfortable yet with DE. I have the cartridge packed at the moment.


Neither. I take my Norelco if it's just a few days.


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> I'm afraid Hirsh will find out how wonderful we know it is and raise the price.


Considering how little you need to use, that jar is going to last me a few years.


----------



## little big feather

I know....Trying to decide if I should throw everything else away...Right now I'm using
the old vs. Hirsh 3to1.....But the Hirsh is sooo good!


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> I know....Trying to decide if I should throw everything else away...Right now I'm using
> the old vs. Hirsh 3to1.....But the Hirsh is sooo good!


Seriously, the Hirsh is so much better than the Geo F. Trumper Limes that I'm going to toss the rest in the soap bowl, and use the bowl for something else.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I use Royall Lyme... for Hirsh I bought the Lemon to try this week.


I really need something more like a moisturizer, not an aftershave. A balm is closer to an American lotion rather than an aftershave is to a cologne.


----------



## CSG

Don't know where "X" is but Lubriderm 3-in-1 is a pretty good moisturizer for men. A plus is it has no fragrance. After trying a number of products I've been quite happy with it.


----------



## Skippy4000

CSG said:


> Don't know where "X" is but Lubriderm 3-in-1 is a pretty good moisturizer for men. A plus is it has no fragrance. After trying a number of products I've been quite happy with it.


I'll probably try that. The Dove works OKAY, but I feel like it leaves some to be desired.


----------



## Kittysafe

I use Cetaphil as a face cleanser and really like it.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kitty safe, I understand how you feel. I don't think I will ever run out if watches, pocket knives, fragrances, shave soaps and many other things we collect. They just last so long, we will never use them lol.


----------



## Kittysafe

Fountain pen ink, cologne, shaving cream, when you buy quality products, they may cost a bit more up front, but then they last a lot longer, so now I'm in super saver mode.


----------



## Skippy4000

Not using Wilkinson Sword again. I had to try it just so I knew. It was an okay shave, not a bad shave, but then I went to take the blade out and it lodged in the inside of my DE89 and I had to use a very thick towel wrapped around my hand to press the edges off to get it out because normal force with my bare hands weren't getting it out. I believe this was because of the adhesive. Yes, this has to be adhesive, not the wax I generally use. Hot water alone wouldn't take this off, and it was a pain in the butt to get off. First shave, and my last with this razor blade.


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> Not using Wilkinson Sword again. I had to try it just so I knew. It was an okay shave, not a bad shave, but then I went to take the blade out and it lodged in the inside of my DE89 and I had to use a very thick towel wrapped around my hand to press the edges off to get it out because normal force with my bare hands weren't getting it out. I believe this was because of the adhesive. Yes, this has to be adhesive, not the wax I generally use. Hot water alone wouldn't take this off, and it was a pain in the butt to get off. First shave, and my last with this razor blade.


The ASTRA blades, which are Russian,have that problem too....FEATHER, which is Japanese, have very little wax...I often must rinse the Astra
due to buildup on the blade....Also which Wilkinson Swords, I believe they are made in at least three countries?


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> The ASTRA blades, which are Russian,have that problem too....FEATHER, which is Japanese, have very little wax...I often must rinse the Astra
> due to buildup on the blade....Also which Wilkinson Swords, I believe they are made in at least three countries?


Yeah, I know the Wilkinson Sword is made in Germany and in India. But I really don't want to have to worry which country my blade comes from (the blades came in a sample pack, so I don't have the box). I used Feather the time before this without any issues, pretty good shave. I have an Astra loaded in now for my next shave. I will see what happens with it. One thing that I did notice with the Astra is that the wax is only in the center. The adhesive (which I believe it is), was on all four corners of the Wilkinson Sword.


----------



## Skippy4000

Has anyone seen the Cobra Classic? That thing looks awesome, but the only replacement blades I have seen are Feather, and they are over a dollar a piece. (Plus the razor itself is like $165)


----------



## Kittysafe

Adhesive? Get a Merkur Futur - I'm 100% happy with this DE shaver and the blades it comes with. I've owned one since January, 2013.

Amazon.com: Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Adhesive? Get a Merkur Futur - I'm 100% happy with this DE shaver and the blades it comes with. I've owned one since January, 2013.
> 
> Amazon.com: Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades: Health & Personal Care
> 
> View attachment 1489791


I'm perfectly content with the razor. The issue was with the blades. What blades came with the futur? I'm curious.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I'm perfectly content with the razor. The issue was with the blades. What blades came with the futur? I'm curious.


Astra, I then bought a box of 100 blades for like $20. When you consider Gillette blades cost that much for 4... it amazes you how much companies rip people off.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Astra, I then bought a box of 100 blades for like $20. When you consider Gillette blades cost that much for 4... it amazes you how much companies rip people off.


Gillette still makes DE blades, but there isn't a lot of demand for them in America. We're really doing it to ourselves. I think derby blades cost like 10 bucks for 100. And it's a decent blade. My favorite is Feather for the moment, but I'm going to give Astra a try next.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Gillette still makes DE blades, but there isn't a lot of demand for them in America. We're really doing it to ourselves. I think derby blades cost like 10 bucks for 100. And it's a decent blade. My favorite is Feather for the moment, but I'm going to give Astra a try next.


I boycott all Gillette products and the other companies under the Procter & Gamble umbrella, due to them being the worst offenders of unnecessary animal testing.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I boycott all Gillette products and the other companies under the Procter & Gamble umbrella, due to them being the worst offenders of unnecessary animal testing.


I haven't done any studies on their animal testing. But I will eventually. If I find anything unethical, I probably won't use their products. I have been using their products for years though, with typically very good results.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I haven't done any studies on their animal testing. But I will eventually. If I find anything unethical, I probably won't use their products. I have been using their products for years though, with typically very good results.


Actually, I started the boycott like 20 years ago or more... and at one point things looked good for Gillette... but that was before they were bought out by Procter & Gamble.

*PeTA Drops 10-year Campaign Against Gillette*
PeTA Drops 10-year Campaign Against Gillette | National Animal Interest Alliance

*I thought that Gillette had stopped animal tests. Why is it still included on the "do test" list?*
I thought that Gillette had stopped animal tests. Why is it still included on the

In December 1996, Gillette instituted a moratorium on all animal testing but had not yet adopted a permanent ban on all future testing. That is, the company instituted a "no animal testing" policy but did not commit to using only non-animal tests in the future. At that time, Gillette remained on the "do test" list, with a notation indicating that it was observing a moratorium. 
Gillette indicated to us that it was taking greater action to avoid animal tests, such as petitioning the Food and Drug Administration to accept non-animal test data for its fluoride toothpaste, just as the cruelty-free Tom's of Maine company did. This was extremely good news, but the fact remained that Gillette had not yet made a permanent commitment to use only non-animal tests.
​
Recently, Gillette was bought out by Procter & Gamble, a company that has not yet committed to a permanent ban on animal testing. We wrote to Gillette immediately after hearing this news to inquire about the impact that this would have on its animal-testing policy. Unfortunately, we never received a definitive response and had no choice but to remove the moratorium notation from Gillette's listing.

Please send a polite letter to Procter & Gamble's president asking him to assure PETA that Gillette will continue to adhere to a permanent "no animal testing" policy. Letters should be addressed to:

Mr. A.G. Lafley
1 Procter & Gamble Plz.
Cincinnati, OH 45202
800-543-7270
www.PG.com


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> Gillette still makes DE blades, but there isn't a lot of demand for them in America. We're really doing it to ourselves. I think derby blades cost like 10 bucks for 100. And it's a decent blade. My favorite is Feather for the moment, but I'm going to give Astra a try next.


You like Derby? I gave 20 away last year...Tore my face up! Can't stand SHARKS either....:-|


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> You like Derby? I gave 20 away last year...Tore my face up! Can't stand SHARKS either....:-|


They were okay. They didn't tear my face up. Really I haven't had a blade that just shaved BAD yet (except disposable offerings, and the DE89 is a rather mild shave from what I hear) and the skin on my face is really dry. The Derby blades were okay, and I could achieve a BBS shave, but the shave wasn't quite as, idk, seamless?, as the Feather. Maybe I have soft hair or something. Idk. Someone wrote on another forum that a lot of the time the hatred for Derby and other cheap blades is the fact they were the first blades they shaved with. I really don't know if that is the case, but there could be some speculation.


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> They were okay. They didn't tear my face up. Really I haven't had a blade that just shaved BAD yet (except disposable offerings, and the DE89 is a rather mild shave from what I hear) and the skin on my face is really dry. The Derby blades were okay, and I could achieve a BBS shave, but the shave wasn't quite as, idk, seamless?, as the Feather. Maybe I have soft hair or something. Idk. Someone wrote on another forum that a lot of the time the hatred for Derby and other cheap blades is the fact they were the first blades they shaved with. I really don't know if that is the case, but there could be some speculation.


Those two were the first I used...along with Feather and Wilkinson....I like Wilkinson too, but I bought 100 Astra and 50 Feather, so I'll
be using them for the next 2 years or so...I change blades every 6-7 days.


----------



## CSG

I'm fine with Derby, Wilkinson, Astra, Personna (Labs), Feathers, etc. In time, you learn which blades work best with which razor. Almost all troubles I ever read about seem to be with either newer DE shavers or those who just do it wrong. One thing I disagree with is the technique that is often shown on videos by a couple of guys considered to be shaving gurus. I use fairly quick short shaving strokes instead of the long strokes often seen. More control with shorter strokes and less chance of nicking yourself.


----------



## samanator

So I have some Hirsch coming when I get back from the West Coast.


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> So I have some Hirsch coming when I get back from the West Coast.


You could stop by at AFT and pick it up...check out some watches too.
What did you get?


----------



## ZeroGravity

I decided to try DE shaving as well, and my Edwin Jagger DE89 arrived today from Amazon. Cross my fingers and give it a go tomorrow morning. With only 5 Derby blades with it, I am guessing another order of a blade sampler will be coming up very soon.


----------



## Kittysafe

samanator said:


> So I have some Hirsch coming when I get back from the West Coast.


I'm really happy with the Hirsh Lemon - the Omega brush is too big to fit in my stand, and stretching the stand makes it too round so it slips out, 
but my other brush fits perfectly so it's fine.

This is the nice little cheap stand I bought, great design -

*Nice Work Chrome Steel Shaving Brush/Razor Stand/Holder and Shaving Bowl/Mug Set* ($10)
Nice Work Chrome Steel Shaving Brush Razor Stand Holder and Shaving Bowl Mug Set | eBay









And this is the brush I use and shave that fits perfectly:

*Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds* ($40)
Amazon.com: Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium: Health & Personal Care









*Merkur Futur* ($86)
Amazon.com: Merkur Futur Double Edge Safety Razor #700 + 5 Free DE Razor Blades: Health & Personal Care









*Hirsh Luxury Shaving Cream Lemon Essential Oil 8oz With Free Omega 10049 Brush* ($25)
Amazon.com: Hirsh Luxury Shaving Cream Lemon Essential Oil 8oz With Free Omega 10049 Brush: Health & Personal Care


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> You could stop by at AFT and pick it up...check out some watches too.
> What did you get?


No I'm in Bay Area. Besides based on what he carries I have the only higher end Seiko I want and it is a JDM model only (600 MM SD GMT). I got both the Lavender and the Lemon Hirsch.


----------



## Kittysafe

My girlfriend hates lavendar, says it makes her want to murder lol, so I went with lemon since I really dig the lemon hand lotion I use for dry skin.


----------



## Skippy4000

This may be premature, but I fully believe the Nivea Post Shave Balm for Sensitive Skin is what I was looking for all along. My face feels amazing right now and it actually smells pretty good IMO. Available at Wally World for $5, and in Deutschland gemacht.


----------



## Kittysafe

I usually buy my soaps from soaphope.com because their profits go towards helping women in poverty, and all their stuff is organic, also it's awesome.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I usually buy my soaps from soaphope.com because their profits go towards helping women in poverty, and all their stuff is organic, also it's awesome.


How many soaps you got bro?


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> How many soaps you got bro?


How dare you


----------



## Nakmuay

Donut said:


> Go all the way, shave like you mean it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Forget watches.. if any of those beauties ever go on the market, let me know!!


----------



## Skippy4000

Nakmuay said:


> Forget watches.. if any of those beauties ever go on the market, let me know!!


I would still rather have watches...


----------



## Skippy4000

I think I'm starting to prefer the Astra blades to the Feather. They seem to keep their edge longer and a overall better shave. No issues with residue.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I think I'm starting to prefer the Astra blades to the Feather. They seem to keep their edge longer and a overall better shave. No issues with residue.


Same here, definitely.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

Started this thread and never replied. I now have gone to DE. Have an EJ 89lbl, gillette superspeed 1947,1959, and 1979, gillette tech 1947-49, 1965, and 1973(birth year). Ate up with the bug now. But it is cheaper than watches. At least the watches we discuss on here.


----------



## little big feather

TagOnly4Now said:


> Started this thread and never replied. I now have gone to DE. Have an EJ 89lbl, gillette superspeed 1947,1959, and 1979, gillette tech 1947-49, 1965, and 1973(birth year). Ate up with the bug now. But it is cheaper than watches. At least the watches we discuss on here.


Well...Congrats on your baby, it's alive and doing well. I guess you've found Badger&Blade(forum dedicated to shaving)?


----------



## TagOnly4Now

little big feather said:


> Well...Congrats on your baby, it's alive and doing well. I guess you've found Badger&Blade(forum dedicated to shaving)?


Thats where i got the 1947 superspeed.


----------



## Skippy4000

I own a DE89LBL too, but I still don't understand owning more than one straight, one DE, and one cartridge (unless you inherited some). Get the right one the first time and you won't need another . With watches, you change it with your attire. Why would you need more than one razor?


----------



## Kittysafe

I don't see the point in having multiple shavers either, we humans have a weird tendency to horde possessions, and the simple fact is, we can't take them with us when we die, and if they're not investments, it's money better spent elsewhere... like helping others, saving for retirement.


----------



## Skippy4000

By the way, I can HIGHLY recommend the Nivea Aftershave Balm for Sensitive Skin. Light years ahead of the Dove balm and works excellently. It does have a good amount of fragrance to it though, but I think it smells quite nice.


----------



## samanator

I guess it depends on your face. I have the adjustable Merkur Futur and the DE89. The Merkur is great over all but I can't get the fat head under my nose so I just bought the DE89 to use there only. I tried the DE89 over all but it seems to clog up easy and is hard to clean out without disassembling it. It also seems easier to nick yourself with the DE89 (at least on my face). The same blade (feather) replaced at the same time as the DE89 glides so much smoother over my skin with the Merkur. 

I tried the Hirsch Luxury shave cream this weekend and it is excellent. The only thing with the lemon oil version I can't detect any scent.


----------



## Skippy4000

samanator said:


> I guess it depends on your face. I have the adjustable Merkur Futur and the DE89. The Merkur is great over all but I can't get the fat head under my nose so I just bought the DE89 to use there only. I tried the DE89 over all but it seems to clog up easy and is hard to clean out without disassembling it. It also seems easier to nick yourself with the DE89 (at least on my face). The same blade (feather) replaced at the same time as the DE89 glides so much smoother over my skin with the Merkur.
> 
> I tried the Hirsch Luxury shave cream this weekend and it is excellent. The only thing with the lemon oil version I can't detect any scent.


Where and how are you cutting yourself with the DE89?


----------



## Skippy4000

I think I'm going to go with this deal. 

Astra Superior Platinum Double Edge Razor Shaving Blades 10000 Pcs Fast Shipping | eBay


----------



## samanator

Shepperdw said:


> Where and how are you cutting yourself with the DE89?


My skin is not so smooth. The adjustability of the Merkur seems more forgiving. I have only had the DE89 a few days so maybe with time.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

Shepperdw said:


> I own a DE89LBL too, but I still don't understand owning more than one straight, one DE, and one cartridge (unless you inherited some). Get the right one the first time and you won't need another . With watches, you change it with your attire. Why would you need more than one razor?


Too many variables. Don't know until you use it which one is right for your face. Do you want aggressive or mild? Get the right watch you only need one?


----------



## Skippy4000

samanator said:


> My skin is not so smooth. The adjustability of the Merkur seems more forgiving. I have only had the DE89 a few days so maybe with time.


Makes more sense now.



TagOnly4Now said:


> Too many variables. Don't know until you use it which one is right for your face. Do you want aggressive or mild? Get the right watch you only need one?


If you truly do not know your skin type, then buying an adjustable razor would most certainly be best. I bought the DE89 based on reading and knowing what kind of skin I had. But truth be told, I don't think our Grandfathers' and before tried every razor before deciding which one they wanted. They just went with what they had and made the best. Really though, you can shave with anything as long as it's sharp enough and you know what you are doing. Before I had even got into DE shaving, I had successfully shaved with a Opinel no9 (carbon) once and it turned out fine, was a little red for an hour or so (Fusion would do that to my face too, probably just a little too much pressure), but no cuts.


----------



## Kittysafe

I agree ther Merkur has trouble getting just beneath the nose area - I keep my old Schick Quattro around just for that...


----------



## little big feather

Kittysafe said:


> I agree ther Merkur has trouble getting just beneath the nose area - I keep my old Schick Quattro around just for that...


Been there....Love my Feather(thin head) it really gets into tight places....;-)


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> Been there....Love my Feather(thin head) it really gets into tight places....;-)


Can you link that like on Amazon or something so I can check it out?

THANKS!


----------



## little big feather

Kittysafe said:


> Can you link that like on Amazon or something so I can check it out?
> 
> THANKS!


Amazon.com : Seki Edge Feather All Stainless Steel Double Edge Safety Razor (AS-D2) : Beauty


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> Amazon.com : Seki Edge Feather All Stainless Steel Double Edge Safety Razor (AS-D2) : Beauty


QZ
Pretty mild razor from what I have heard, can you conform this?


----------



## Kittysafe

Thin head? That head looks no thinner than my Merkur Futur razor.


----------



## little big feather

Kittysafe said:


> Thin head? That head looks no thinner than my Merkur Futur razor.










I believe it is thinner.


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> QZ
> Pretty mild razor from what I have heard, can you conform this?


I believe it is...I tried a parker b/4, the head gap between blade and razor tore me up, bled like a stuffed hog!
The Feather gap and angle less severe for a smooth shave. The razor is quite heavy, solid SS.


----------



## Kittysafe

Okay, a little thinner, but not by that much. I was expecting to see a dramatic difference.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Okay, a little thinner, but not by that much. I was expecting to see a dramatic difference.


I can see a dramatic difference..... That's waayyyyyyyyyy thinner when you're talking about something like razors


----------



## Kittysafe

I want to see a more dramatic difference.


----------



## little big feather

Kittysafe said:


> I want to see a more dramatic difference.


Sorry.....That's all I got. They make a single blade,never seen one...just read about it.
Remember the injector Schicks? That was a thin head.


----------



## Kittysafe

No worries, I've got a Schick I use for that, and have an electric with a tiny head I can use for that as well.


----------



## little big feather

Ah...Found a picture. Blades are easier to find.


----------



## Skippy4000

I bought a Micro One-Touch safety razor to give away here. From what I understand, it's a re-branded top-loading Weishi. New In Box with the seal. Comes with a stand and 12 Dorco blades. I would prefer it to go to an established member on the forums who is interested in DE Shaving, and who has never used a DE or a straight razor. It would also be nice to hear about their experience. I will cover shipping. I will update when it has been claimed.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> Amazon.com : Seki Edge Feather All Stainless Steel Double Edge Safety Razor (AS-D2) : Beauty


This looks very similar to the DE89. If so, I can confirm it is about an 1/8" thinner in the dome above the blade than the Merkur.


----------



## Skippy4000

samanator said:


> This looks very similar to the DE89. If so, I can confirm it is about an 1/8" thinner in the dome above the blade than the Merkur.


The DE89 is very different in design. I can confirm that.


----------



## samanator

Shepperdw said:


> The DE89 is very different in design. I can confirm that.


I curious what the first reviewer means by a mild razor. Can anyone explain this? This seems like something I should be looking for?


----------



## Nakmuay

Razors (DE) are usually referred to as mild or aggressive... depends on how much of the blade is available/extrudes from the razor, whether there is a safety bar that touches the face, the range of blade tilt.

Aggressive razors generally have more blade gap, and a wider range of blade tilt... basically more of the blade touching your face which allows for less passes but if you're not careful more chance of nicks. 

My favourite DE is the stainless feather, which some people think is too mild, but if you learn the right angle it just sings.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## TagOnly4Now

samanator said:


> I curious what the first reviewer means by a mild razor. Can anyone explain this? This seems like something I should be looking for?


Vintage Gillette Tech 3 piece. They are all pretty mild. All vintage gillettes are. Red Tip super speed is regularly referred to as their most aggressive. Their adjustables of course adjust but are still not "slant" aggressive or anything. Also don't buy anything with an open comb.

My my favorite Tech is my oldest. The 1946-50. The no date code tech. It seems to be my smoothest. And is the best made.


----------



## A MattR of Time

I DE shave on the weekends.

I use Proraso from the tube - I love menthol - and lather on the face with an Omega badger brush. I can't use hard soaps, same for the shower. The chemical they use to harden it burns my skin.
Razor is one of several I have collected, usually a Mule 3-piece my wife bought me for Father's day. It's really nice with a rose gold handle.
My favorite blade is the Dorco, either the 300 or 301. Sharp, yet not brutal.
After shave is whatever I grab. I usually add more menthol than standard and glycerin . But this follows a good face wipe down with an alum block.
BTW, an alternate to aftershave is Thayer's Witch Hazel. I add menthol and glycerin to it, and it is available in several fragrances. My favorites are lemon and plain that I add lime essential oil to.

If you are new to shaving, I recommend a series of videos on youtube by shavemantis. Very informative.

BTW, both of my sons use Gillette Slim adjustable. They started shaving using Bic Sensitive disposables so they could get used to the angle before they started on the TTO.


----------



## A MattR of Time

TagOnly4Now said:


> Vintage Gillette Tech 3 piece. They are all pretty mild. All vintage gillettes are. Red Tip super speed is regularly referred to as their most aggressive. Their adjustables of course adjust but are still not "slant" aggressive or anything. Also don't buy anything with an open comb.
> 
> My my favorite Tech is my oldest. The 1946-50. The no date code tech. It seems to be my smoothest. And is the best made.


One of the best razors I have is a Gillette open comb 'New'. Fantastic shaves, especially when you have a few days' growth. Works great with the Persona Red blade.


----------



## samanator

I actually becoming the title of this thread for real, so thanks guys. I have EJ DE89BL and the Merkur Futur Razors. I just place an order for a four DE Razor SS stand and ordered the a Feather AS-D2 and a Parker 24C to complete the set. I have an Parker brush, GBS wood Brush stand, shave factory mug and creams from TOBS, Hirsch, Jack Black and Proraso tub (came as part of a kit). I also bought the menthol Hirsch face cream and about 100 feather blades. Kind of really getting in to this. I find the DE shave lasts much longer than my cartridge ones even with a double pass on both. I think the cartridge will stay for travel and my one and ten work days I run into the office pretty early in the morning. I'm actually looking forward to shaving now on the other eleven days other than just being something I check off in the checklist in my head in the morning. Nicks are less frequent (if I could just stop getting one above my upper right lip), and I'm feeling more confident every day.


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> I actually becoming the title of this thread for real, so thanks guys. I have EJ DE89BL and the Merkur Futur Razors. I just place an order for a four DE Razor SS stand and ordered the a Feather AS-D2 and a Parker 24C to complete the set. I have an EJ brush, GBS wood Brush stand, shave factory mug and creams from TOBS, Hirsch, Jack Black and Proraso tub (came as part of a kit). I also bought the menthol Hirsch face cream and about 100 feather blades. Kind of really getting in to this. I find the DE shave lasts much longer than my cartridge ones even with a double pass on both. I think the cartridge will stay for travel and my one and ten work days I run into the office pretty early in the morning. I'm actually looking forward to shaving now on the other eleven days other than just being something I check off in the checklist in my head in the morning. Nicks are less frequent (if I could just stop getting one above my upper right lip), and I'm feeling more confident every day.


Congrats on your new hobby...Hope you have better luck with your Parker. I gave it a really bad review on Amazon...So bad that they contacted me
and sent me another free razor and asked if I would change my review. The second was as bad as the first! Soooo, Good luck with the Parker.
Let me add...Mine was not a 24-c.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> Congrats on your new hobby...Hope you have better luck with your Parker. I gave it a really bad review on Amazon...So bad that they contacted me
> and sent me another free razor and asked if I would change my review. The second was as bad as the first! Soooo, Good luck with the Parker.
> Let me add...Mine was not a 24-c.


Mostly the Parker is an experiment(actually all of these are an experiment) , but I think based on what has been said that the AS-D2 will become my primary. It appears my EJ DE89bl is actually made by Parker. The inner box in the EJ box seems to have some parker branded marking. This is what I ordered and it does look exactly like the photos here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003LW4L2W/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Compared to watches and cars this is pretty inexpensive, but also very rewarding since I'm changing things that make me feel better. So far I have about $600 I've spent on everything which is about a 8th of the cost of any watch I own. I think this will provide me what I need to continue to experiment for a while now. I probably have a couple of years worth of shave soap and blades. Pretty good bang for the buck in my book.

Next question I have is on brushes. I have the this Parker brush:
Amazon.com: Parker Safety Razor 100% Pure Badger Bristle Shaving Brush with Black Deluxe Handle & Free Stand: Health & Personal Care

I throughly rise it out and place in the stand bristles down after every use, and I soak it for 2-3 minutes before each use, but it still seems a little stiff. Do these take time to soften up? Is there something more I can do to soften it up, or is there a softer brush I can try?


----------



## TagOnly4Now

samanator said:


> Mostly the Parker is an experiment, but I think based on what has been said that the AS-D2 will become my primary. Compared to watches and cars this is pretty inexpensive, but also very rewarding since I changing things that make me feel better.
> 
> Next question I have is on brushes. I have the this Parker brush:
> Amazon.com: Parker Safety Razor 100% Pure Badger Bristle Shaving Brush with Black Deluxe Handle & Free Stand: Health & Personal Care
> 
> I throughly rise it out and place in the stand bristles down after every use, and I soak it for 2-3 minutes before each use, but it still seems a little stiff. Do these take time to soften up? Is there something more I can do to soften it up, or is there a softer brush I can try?


Take ken the brush in the shower with you and wash it and your hair with shampoo. Will soften it up. Some are just made to be stiffer. Means you can use them for shave soaps also.

Cheating yourself if you don't get a vintage razor I believe. Gillette has a million variables. That Feather should be nice though. It has a nice price.


----------



## little big feather

Yes...Some are stiffer. Try rubbing the brush on the towel after you rinse...kinda go back and forth like spreading lather..
This will help it dry and maybe softer.I use a Kent silvertip badger model BK 8...I think it's perfect. If you want a soft
brush, Omega synthetic, very,very soft.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> Yes...Some are stiffer. Try rubbing the brush on the towel after you rinse...kinda go back and forth like spreading lather..
> This will help it dry and maybe softer.I use a Kent silvertip badger model BK 8...I think it's perfect. If you want a soft
> brush, Omega synthetic, very,very soft.


Thanks. I think some of it has to do with which cream you use. The Hirsch seems to foam up much faster and thicker than say the TOBS (I've not given up on this but it really is not in the same class as the Hirsch IMO). This seems to translate to the brush feeling softer with the Hirsch cream and more course with the TOBS. So far other than the scent and price I still cannot recommend the TOBS.

BTW, the scent of the Hirsch Lemon Oil is more prevalent than I though at first (just not as much as the Sandlewood of the TOBS which I like also). When I was out west the dry air there kills my sinuses (I'm use to a much higher humidity in South Florida) so apparently I could not smell many things. It is actually very nice.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

little big feather said:


> Yes...Some are stiffer. Try rubbing the brush on the towel after you rinse...kinda go back and forth like spreading lather..
> This will help it dry and maybe softer.I use a Kent silvertip badger model BK 8...I think it's perfect. If you want a soft
> brush, Omega synthetic, very,very soft.


Nice. But a $200 brush. Of course you get what you pay for.

I've never had a problem with TOBS lathering? I am using a bowl/mug though. Their Almond is awesome for scent and their Avacado is best for smoothness.

Almond smells like you have rubbed a croissant all over your face. Almond one of course.


----------



## Skippy4000

Edwin Jagger razors are made by Muhle, who also supplies many other companies.


----------



## little big feather

TagOnly4Now said:


> Nice. But a $200 brush. Of course you get what you pay for.
> 
> I've never had a problem with TOBS lathering? I am using a bowl/mug though. Their Almond is awesome for scent and their Avacado is best for smoothness.
> 
> Almond smells like you have rubbed a croissant all over your face. Almond one of course.


TOBs is really very good....But, you have never used Hirsh,have you? ;-)


----------



## TagOnly4Now

little big feather said:


> TOBs is really very good....But, you have never used Hirsh,have you? ;-)


No. TOBS, Kiss My Face, and Proraso Green. What is the price point of Hirsch? The biggest tab I've seen for a tub of cream is Santa Maria Novella. $75USD. :-s


----------



## little big feather

TagOnly4Now said:


> No. TOBS, Kiss My Face, and Proraso Green. What is the price point of Hirsch? The biggest tab I've seen for a tub of cream is Santa Maria Novella. $75USD. :-s


Try Amazon...I've got Proraso,not a fan...Been using KMF for years, got three bottles left. Hirsh, you use just a little on your brush tip and face lather.
It's very good and you use maybe a third of what you would use of TOBS...You can go to Buy The Art of Shaving shave cream, after shave and skincare products at discount prices - Shavingcreams.com
But it's a little cheaper on Amazon, if they have any left...Got a free Omega brush a couple of weeks ago on Amazon with an order.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

little big feather said:


> Try Amazon...I've got Proraso,not a fan...Been using KMF for years, got three bottles left. Hirsh, you use just a little on your brush tip and face lather.
> It's very good and you use maybe a third of what you would use of TOBS...You can go to Buy The Art of Shaving shave cream, after shave and skincare products at discount prices - Shavingcreams.com
> But it's a little cheaper on Amazon, if they have any left...Got a free Omega brush a couple of weeks ago on Amazon with an order.


Saw that. 25 bucks ain't bad. I don't expect much, but how was the brush?


----------



## little big feather

TagOnly4Now said:


> Saw that. 25 bucks ain't bad. I don't expect much, but how was the brush?


It's a boar brush, very stiff...I'm not going to use it, except to clean my weapons.


----------



## samanator

Shepperdw said:


> Edwin Jagger razors are made by Muhle, who also supplies many other companies.


It appears my wife stuck the Parker Brush set box into the EJ DB89 outer box. The description of the brush for some reason starts with Double Edge Razor on the label which added to my confusion. No where does it actually say brush on the box label. I had so many things come while I was away I really not certain what came out of what.


----------



## samanator

So the total surprise is the Parker is the most universal best first pass razor for my skin type. It is also the one I can get the closest under my nose. The Feather is also very good, but better for a second pass or for someone with a finer beard than mine. The Merkur is a little more aggressive than either and I'm still trying to figure out what the best setting is between 1.5-3.5. The DE89 is just a tad to aggressive for over all for me. It is the one I seem to get a nick in a few places.


----------



## Kittysafe

samanator said:


> So the total surprise is the Parker is the most universal best first pass razor for my skin type. It is also the one I can get the closest under my nose. The Feather is also very good, but better for a second pass or for someone with a finer beard than mine. The Merkur is a little more aggressive than either and I'm still trying to figure out what the best setting is between 1.5-3.5. The DE89 is just a tad to aggressive for over all for me. It is the one I seem to get a nick in a few places.


I usually leave the Merkur at 3.5, a blade only gets a use or two before it starts to tug, luckily Astra blades are very inexpensive... how do you dispose of your blade?


----------



## little big feather

Samanator...Do you have the Feather D-1 or D-2? I've read that the new D-2 is a little more aggressive than the D-1 ( I have)


----------



## little big feather

Here's something you might be interested in...If you use a pre-shave oil or would like to.
I picked up a small travel bottle at Wa-Mart. Take two parts EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL
and one part CASTOR OIL ,It mixes readily,put two drops in your hand after washing face
(leave face wet) rub into skin, shave as you normally do...It does help with razor rash on neck to me.


----------



## Sistema1927

Shepperdw said:


> I think I'm going to go with this deal.
> 
> Astra Superior Platinum Double Edge Razor Shaving Blades 10000 Pcs Fast Shipping | eBay


How long do you plan on living? At the rate that I use blades they would last for 192 years.


----------



## Skippy4000

Sistema1927 said:


> How long do you plan on living? At the rate that I use blades they would last for 192 years.


foreverandeveretc


----------



## Spate93

I go through Gillette blades like crazy thick haired beard : /


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

Spate93 said:


> I go through Gillette blades like crazy thick haired beard : /
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried Persona Blues, or Astra's ?


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> Samanator...Do you have the Feather D-1 or D-2? I've read that the new D-2 is a little more aggressive than the D-1 ( I have)


It is the D2. I think it is a little more aggressive than I first thought.

I've been trying some some first pass and second pass combos. The Parker currently is my favorite first pass and the clear best for close edging on my face. the Feather seems to be a really good second pass. Trying each combo for three day. Going to try the DE89 as the second pass tomorrow.


----------



## Spate93

little big feather said:


> Have you tried Persona Blues, or Astra's ?


No I haven't I will look them up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spate93

Donut said:


> Go all the way, shave like you mean it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


Since I've been in Vacation here in India I've been going to men's barber to get my shaving done and they use these exact single blade razors... I want one badly although I never tried shaving with one because I never strayed from cartridge razors at all and hate electronic razors. My question here is they safety single blade razor any good ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

I used a double edge back when i first started shaving it cut me all up .I use a twin blade now.


----------



## little big feather

Spate93 said:


> Since I've been in Vacation here in India I've been going to men's barber to get my shaving done and they use these exact single blade razors... I want one badly although I never tried shaving with one because I never strayed from cartridge razors at all and hate electronic razors. My question here is they safety single blade razor any good ones?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are straight razors.....And there is no such thing as a safety straight razor. That is why Mr. Gillette invented the safety razor.
You are a better and braver man than I, to use one of those things!


----------



## Spate93

little big feather said:


> Those are straight razors.....And there is no such thing as a safety straight razor. That is why Mr. Gillette invented the safety razor.
> You are a better and braver man than I, to use one of those things!


Oh it's not that bad and my bad I realized what I wrote but I did buy a straight razor in India today off the barber i go to going to bring a few more to the states. Def worth the cut I got under my ear first time I used it lol but I got used to it. Fed up with being scammed by Gillette and those 5 blades can't handle my beard they go dull after 2 shaves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity

Badger and Blade, a WUS for shaving, will provide you with as much shaving and razor information as you can handle


----------



## lanonagar

It takes me 15-20 minutes to do nice clean shave. I have observed that trimmer leaves the skin a little bit soft than the razor. Still, I prefer to use razor than trimmer.


----------



## Orsoni

I don't know if this question belongs in this thread but, I don't want to read 19 pages :-d

Sometimes when I run out of shaving cream, I use soap. Rather amazingly, it seems to do just as good as shaving cream and leaves my skin feeling soft.

Is it just my imagination?


----------



## Skippy4000

Orsoni said:


> I don't know if this question belongs in this thread but, I don't want to read 19 pages :-d
> 
> Sometimes when I run out of shaving cream, I use soap. Rather amazingly, it seems to do just as good as shaving cream and leaves my skin feeling soft.
> 
> Is it just my imagination?


I use shaving soap. But if we're using hand soap, some of the artisan soaperies use the same soap for their hand soap and shave soap. So it can't be that crazy, but I don't know that it would work that well. Maybe you just have really tough skin. I'm certainly not going to try it on my face!


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> I use shaving soap. But if we're using hand soap, some of the artisan soaperies use the same soap for their hand soap and shave soap. So it can't be that crazy, but I don't know that it would work that well. Maybe you just have really tough skin. I'm certainly not going to try it on my face!


+ 1 I've done it b/4(bar soap)...But it was really bad !!


----------



## Brian Hatton

Orsoni said:


> I don't know if this question belongs in this thread but, I don't want to read 19 pages :-d
> 
> Sometimes when I run out of shaving cream, I use soap. Rather amazingly, it seems to do just as good as shaving cream and leaves my skin feeling soft.
> 
> Is it just my imagination?


I've never used anything else, shave in the shower a bit of hair conditioner on the face then soap lather.


----------



## Spate93

Anyone use shampoo and conditioner to make their beard kissable soft. I have


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

I have enough issues with some bands of shave soap so no. I have however used the Nivea 3-1 as a pre/post shave wash, but it clogs the razor too much IMO to shave with.


----------



## Kittysafe

Here's my current system I'm super happy with.

Merkur Futur shaver, Astra blades (use usually max 3 times per blade), Hirsh lemon shave soap (sooo nice for sensitive skin), between each big pull on the shaver I use a litle fingernail brush to brush off each side of the shaver,
one swipe cleans and removes all hair better than just the water stream from the faucet... works beautifully, try it out.


----------



## little big feather

Ordered a hundred Feathers off Amazon a few weeks ago...Came in today.
The dealers seem to be in Thailand....Funny thing.
The company was Mulberry Life. The return address is, From : Narongrit Manrai
Ministry of commerce, P.O.11005....Think the Govt. is in Business of selling things on the net?


----------



## Kittysafe

little big feather said:


> Ordered a hundred Feathers off Amazon a few weeks ago...Came in today.
> The dealers seem to be in Thailand....Funny thing.
> The company was Mulberry Life. The return address is, From : Narongrit Manrai
> Ministry of commerce, P.O.11005....Think the Govt. is in Business of selling things on the net?


No, many foreign countries simply ship through commerce to avoid high taxes from what I understand.


----------



## little big feather

Kittysafe said:


> No, many foreign countries simply ship through commerce to avoid high taxes from what I understand.


Oh...Kinda like putting in the "Diplomatic Pouch"....Can't be opened by the country, only their Embassy...Cool.


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> Ordered a hundred Feathers off Amazon a few weeks ago...Came in today.
> The dealers seem to be in Thailand....Funny thing.
> The company was Mulberry Life. The return address is, From : Narongrit Manrai
> Ministry of commerce, P.O.11005....Think the Govt. is in Business of selling things on the net?


That is why I try to order from US sellers on things like this. Not that much difference in price and wayyy faster. I'm waiting on my 100 pack Astra's to come in now. Had a good shave tonight with a Derby (because I ran out of everything else and I am NOT using Wilkinson)


----------



## CSG

Why not? Wilkinsons are fine blades.


----------



## A MattR of Time

CSG said:


> Why not? Wilkinsons are fine blades.


Wilkinson's are iffy - some packs are sharp, others not so much. That has been my experience anyway.


----------



## CSG

You realize that makes pretty much no sense. Not my experience anyway...


----------



## little big feather

A MattR of Time said:


> Wilkinson's are iffy - some packs are sharp, others not so much. That has been my experience anyway.


I've read this too,I've only had two packs and they were OK...I've read that the problem is they have a couple of diff. factories
in diff. countries and quality varies from factories.


----------



## l3wy

little big feather said:


> I've read this too,I've only had two packs and they were OK...I've read that the problem is they have a couple of diff. factories
> in diff. countries and quality varies from factories.


That could explain it.. I have gone through several packs of them and sometimes they're great, other times they tear me up. .. All from the same vendor on amazon.

Currently mostly using feathers in an old adjustable Gillette (not sure which model, but I like it)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

CSG said:


> Why not? Wilkinsons are fine blades.


I posted my experience earlier in the thread. In short, the adhesive melted to my razor and was very difficult to remove.


----------



## CSG

I've been using Wilkinsons for years and never once had this as an issue.


----------



## Skippy4000

CSG said:


> I've been using Wilkinsons for years and never once had this as an issue.


Mileage varies. I have 100 pack of Astra's at the moment, don't have a reason to use Wilkinson.


----------



## CSG

I've got a couple hundred Astras, a couple hundred Personna Blues (AKA Labs), a couple hundred Feathers, and about 50 Walmart Wilkinsons and 50 Derbys these days. Truth be told, there's hardly a difference between them; all last a good 3-4 shaves and then are disposed. I use an EJ DE and 4 vintage Gillettes (two ball end Techs, a Super Speed, and an Aristocrat). I've shaved this way a long time and am constantly amazed by what I read in discussions like this. But hey, they're fun.


----------



## rex

After 45 years of shaving, I've found a can of Noxema, along w/the Gillette Fusion to shave the closest, and last the longest...About 2 weeks between cartridges...

Please prove me wrong otherwise....:~)


----------



## rex

*How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*

Along with that Gillette Fusion blade? I'm all in!


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*

Maybe, but Gillette/Proctor and Gamble are the worst offenders of animal testing, they had a moritorium at one time but never followed through... also it's not about convenience, it's about health, environment, and the art of shaving. 
I prefer the sleek metal design of a Merkur Futur, for quality and feel and functionality, with a bristle brush, Hirsh lemon soap, over the plastic, compressed chemical crap...


----------



## little big feather

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Kittysafe said:


> Maybe, but Gillette/Proctor and Gamble are the worst offenders of animal testing, they had a moritorium at one time but never followed through... also it's not about convenience, it's about health, environment, and the art of shaving.
> I prefer the sleek metal design of a Merkur Futur, for quality and feel and functionality, with a bristle brush, Hirsh lemon soap, over the plastic, compressed chemical crap...


AMEN!...Brother Kittysafe.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



little big feather said:


> AMEN!...Brother Kittysafe.


People are talking about saving money, buying whatever's cheapest regardless of quality, morality, or health, but last I checked this was the luxury forum  
I believe we can all afford to do things a better way.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Kittysafe said:


> People are talking about saving money, buying whatever's cheapest regardless of quality, morality, or health, but last I checked this was the luxury forum
> I believe we can all afford to do things a better way.


A penny saved is a penny earned.

But anyways, I ordered the Geo F. Trumper's Rose refill on Amazon for $11 bucks (Prime)!!! Can't wait to try it. I ordered it about 4 days ago, but realized last night that I used the wrong payment method and my order was unknowingly cancelled. Oh well. I've been holding off shaving for this stuff, I practically have a small beard now.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*

I actually have that refill, but am enjoying the Hirsh so much I haven't opened it yet!


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Kittysafe said:


> I actually have that refill, but am enjoying the Hirsh so much I haven't opened it yet!


I'm starting to get bored with glycerin soaps. I'm going to make my own tallow soap someday when I get time.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*

Bored with soap might be the funniest first world problems I've read in a long while.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Kittysafe said:


> Bored with soap might be the funniest first world problems I've read in a long while.


The struggle is real.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Shepperdw said:


> The struggle is real.


Uh huh.


----------



## little big feather

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Shepperdw said:


> I'm starting to get bored with glycerin soaps. I'm going to make my own tallow soap someday when I get time.


Go for it..I make my own after shaves and balms...you make soaps. We can start a DYI Forum...:-!


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



little big feather said:


> Go for it..I make my own after shaves and balms...you make soaps. We can start a DYI Forum...:-!


I would love to learn


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



little big feather said:


> Go for it..I make my own after shaves and balms...you make soaps. We can start a DYI Forum...:-!


Perhaps we might be going a little too far away from watches with this forum, eh?


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



Shepperdw said:


> Perhaps we might be going a little too far away from watches with this forum, eh?


Not if you wear your diver when you shave......


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: How bout some Noxema? :~) >>>*



A MattR of Time said:


> Not if you wear your diver when you shave......


Wearing a diver brings everything back on subject!


----------



## e2k

*Soaps*

I've been DE shaving for a good 5 months now, and my face is significantly less irritated than when I used my old shaver (no wonder, it had waay too much mileage on it!) I also love the whole take your time approach of a good old wet shave.

I've been using Proraso green so far, and it seems to do the trick all right. I'm running low on it soon though, and was wondering what to try next. Has anyone tried Tabac or Mitchell's wool fat? Any thoughts on these?


----------



## little big feather

*Re: Soaps*

I've heard Mitchell's is very hard to lather.....The two best, I've found and do a face lather instead of bowl,
is Kiss My Face and the best ever is Hirsh Luxury Shave Cream (see earlier post). Just wet brush and just 
a little dip in Hirsh,just a tiny amount,lather...It's fantastic!
I've got Proraso and Hirsh is 10 times better.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Soaps*

Maybe I am terrible at this, but I could not get that Trumper's to lather up worth crap. Way too thin, tried mixing it up several times. Finally settled for a slightly below okay lather. I'll try again another day. Could possibly be users error. Seems a few other people has this issue on Amazon. On the side note. OH MY GOSH THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!!! But you know, sucks at actually what it is meant for.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: Soaps*



Shepperdw said:


> Maybe I am terrible at this, but I could not get that Trumper's to lather up worth crap. Way too thin, tried mixing it up several times. Finally settled for a slightly below okay lather. I'll try again another day. Could possibly be users error. Seems a few other people has this issue on Amazon. On the side note. OH MY GOSH THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!!! But you know, sucks at actually what it is meant for.


Trumpers; Use a bowl, get some real hand motion going in the wrist, that will lather it up thick in the brush, then pull your fingers through it and put it on that way.


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: Soaps*



Shepperdw said:


> Maybe I am terrible at this, but I could not get that Trumper's to lather up worth crap. Way too thin, tried mixing it up several times. Finally settled for a slightly below okay lather. I'll try again another day. Could possibly be users error. Seems a few other people has this issue on Amazon. On the side note. OH MY GOSH THIS SMELLS AMAZING!!!! But you know, sucks at actually what it is meant for.


When is the last time you cleaned your brush? I clean mine every couple of months with Johnson's baby shampoo. Does wonders.


----------



## little big feather

*Re: Soaps*



A MattR of Time said:


> When is the last time you cleaned your brush? I clean mine every couple of months with Johnson's baby shampoo. Does wonders.


Even better a teaspoon of vinegar in a cup of warm water, soak 10-15 min. rinse brush in clear water, air dry.


----------



## l3wy

Thanks for the brush cleaning tips.. I haven't cleaned mine since I bought it a year and a half ago, and started thinking recently that a should.

On the subject of brushes, are there any good synthetics? I occasionally feel a twinge of guilt about the badger hair.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

l3wy said:


> Thanks for the brush cleaning tips.. I haven't cleaned mine since I bought it a year and a half ago, and started thinking recently that a should.
> 
> On the subject of brushes, are there any good synthetics? I occasionally feel a twinge of guilt about the badger hair
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I bought an Omega synthetic a few years ago, found it too limp. If you dry your Badger and store it upside down, it will last a life time.
My Dad has a boar bristle brush from WWII in his Med. cabinet.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Soaps*



Kittysafe said:


> Trumpers; Use a bowl, get some real hand motion going in the wrist, that will lather it up thick in the brush, then pull your fingers through it and put it on that way.


What worked best for me was applying the soap directly to my face (like arko) and then face lathering. I really shouldn't have to experiment with mixing lather. Bowl lathering should do fine.



A MattR of Time said:


> When is the last time you cleaned your brush? I clean mine every couple of months with Johnson's baby shampoo. Does wonders.


The brush is only a month old. I have a stand so it dries out and I rinse it well. I have considered brushing it as I heard that helps. I never really considered washing it out with more soap since we are constantly putting soap in it lol


----------



## Skippy4000

l3wy said:


> Thanks for the brush cleaning tips.. I haven't cleaned mine since I bought it a year and a half ago, and started thinking recently that a should.
> 
> On the subject of brushes, are there any good synthetics? I occasionally feel a twinge of guilt about the badger hair.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I heard Omega makes a good synthetic for about 10 bucks. I don't really know if you should feel guilty. The furs come from people who hunt the badgers for food in China and sell the hair to make extra cash. As so I hear.


----------



## l3wy

Shepperdw said:


> I heard Omega makes a good synthetic for about 10 bucks. I don't really know if you should feel guilty. The furs come from people who hunt the badgers for food in China and sell the hair to make extra cash. As so I hear.


Yeah, that's slightly better... Odd how that works.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## l3wy

little big feather said:


> I bought an Omega synthetic a few years ago, found it too limp. If you dry your Badger and store it upside down, it will last a life time.
> My Dad has a boar bristle brush from WWII in his Med. cabinet.


Yes, I do dry it and hang it up... And it's held up really well since I started using one.. Was a bit concerned for the first 6 months or so as it occasionally lost a couple hairs.. But the shedding stopped 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

l3wy said:


> Yes, I do dry it and hang it up... And it's held up really well since I started using one.. Was a bit concerned for the first 6 months or so as it occasionally lost a couple hairs.. But the shedding stopped
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yeah. I was a little concerned about having a hair or so shed every few shaves. Then I looked at how many hairs it had and I was like "meh, it will take forever to lose them all anyways."


----------



## GrouchoM

Shepperdw said:


> I heard Omega makes a good synthetic for about 10 bucks. I don't really know if you should feel guilty. The furs come from people who hunt the badgers for food in China and sell the hair to make extra cash. As so I hear.


The fur comes from the people or from the badgers they hunt?


----------



## Skippy4000

GrouchoM said:


> The fur comes from the people or from the badgers they hunt?


They shave the hair off the hunters back.


----------



## Phrank

Hi - I'm a newbie to this watch forum but also an avid straight razor collector and user - nothing beats shaving with a straight, or a nice vintage Gillette DE. I prefer the straight razor though. Learning the art and technique is fantastic, and the soaps, creams etc, are far better for your skin than the canned goo and the Mach 50000 disposable income cartridge razors.

I've got about 45 straight razors, but my favorites by far are the Wade and Butcher pre-1900 straight razors.

Here's a very nice, approx. 1840-1860, Wade and Butcher, 9/8, The Celebrated Hollow Ground Razor, For Barbers Use. This feels like silk on your face, and after a shave with one of these, you unfortunately don't need to shave for 2 days.


----------



## Kittysafe

Phrank said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie to this watch forum but also an avid straight razor collector and user - nothing beats shaving with a straight, or a nice vintage Gillette DE. I prefer the straight razor though. Learning the art and technique is fantastic, and the soaps, creams etc, are far better for your skin than the canned goo and the Mach 50000 disposable income cartridge razors.
> 
> I've got about 45 straight razors, but my favorites by far are the Wade and Butcher pre-1900 straight razors.
> 
> Here's a very nice, approx. 1840-1860, Wade and Butcher, 9/8, The Celebrated Hollow Ground Razor, For Barbers Use. This feels like silk on your face, and after a shave with one of these, you unfortunately don't need to shave for 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 1539906


That is absolutely gorgeous. I switched to DE for much the same reasons - economical, environmental, return to the simple, artistic way of life... 
I'm drawn to this in all areas of my life.

I haven't tried a straight yet, but you're selling me on giving it a shot!

I currently use a Merkur Futur with Hirsh Lemon and am very happy.


----------



## Phrank

Kittysafe said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. I switched to DE for much the same reasons - economical, environmental, return to the simple, artistic way of life...
> I'm drawn to this in all areas of my life.
> 
> I haven't tried a straight yet, but you're selling me on giving it a shot!
> 
> I currently use a Merkur Futur with Hirsh Lemon and am very happy.


Don't get me started, this is a watch forum, although at the shaving forum we also have a thread on watches LOL.

Aside from some assorted straights, I've also got some Gillette vintage DE's, couple of Fat Boy adjustable's, and a very nice 1940's Gillette Aristocrat DE, all much better to shave with. A pack of ten DE blades, cost's $2.50, you on average get 8 shaves per blade, and 8 awesome shaves (imagine that - a single actual razor blade) so 80 shaves!! Much more economical, and IMO, a far superior shave to any cartridge.


----------



## Kittysafe

People keep saying this is a watch forum, but what you don't understand is this is a luxury SUB forum, which is not specifically for watches, so people can stop saying that...


----------



## Phrank

Kittysafe said:


> People keep saying this is a watch forum, but what you don't understand is this is a luxury SUB forum, which is not specifically for watches, so people can stop saying that...


Yes - I get it, was just joking that there is a similar setup at the shaving forum I belong to. We have sub-forums for watches, wines, scotch, pipes, music, general conversation...always good fun and fellowship at these places.


----------



## Kittysafe

Phrank said:


> Yes - I get it, was just joking that there is a similar setup at the shaving forum I belong to. We have sub-forums for watches, wines, scotch, pipes, music, general conversation...always good fun and fellowship at these places.


Yep, understood, I just noticed you weren't the first person to say it this week, otherwise I'd just have left it 

I agree this is a very good community, pm me your forum, I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Phrank

Kittysafe said:


> Yep, understood, I just noticed you weren't the first person to say it this week, otherwise I'd just have left it
> 
> I agree this is a very good community, pm me your forum, I'd love to check it out.


PM sent.

Been searching the Tag forum for a couple of hours, found two small threads about the Tag Automatic Chronograph model # 765.406, but there's not a lot of info I can find here or on the net in general, except I know they repair them, and eBay has a few....time for a shave! LOL


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

After reading through this thread as well as briefly browsing through some other sources tailored to getting the perfect shave, I'm surprised to see a lack of recommendations or endorsements for products like Anthony Logistics, Jack Black, and or Lab Series. For those of you with real experience working with different products, what do you think about said brands? Are they over-priced boutique brands or is there simply better products for less?

Not trying to start anything with anyone, if you use these brands and are content, then that is great. I suppose, I'm looking for perspective. Are these products appropriately priced or would I be better served looking elsewhere? I have some experience with all three that are previously mentioned and I know I like the Anthony aftershave balm as well as the pre-shave oil but I didn't see anything great about the shaving cream. The Lab Series moisturizer, I'm sure is a quality product - I didn't have any problems with it but its pretty expensive. 

Thanks.


----------



## Phrank

WCD Custom Shop said:


> After reading through this thread as well as briefly browsing through some other sources tailored to getting the perfect shave, I'm surprised to see a lack of recommendations or endorsements for products like Anthony Logistics, Jack Black, and or Lab Series. For those of you with real experience working with different products, what do you think about said brands? Are they over-priced boutique brands or is there simply better products for less?
> 
> Not trying to start anything with anyone, if you use these brands and are content, then that is great. I suppose, I'm looking for perspective. Are these products appropriately priced or would I be better served looking elsewhere? I have some experience with all three that are previously mentioned and I know I like the Anthony aftershave balm as well as the pre-shave oil but I didn't see anything great about the shaving cream. The Lab Series moisturizer, I'm sure is a quality product - I didn't have any problems with it but its pretty expensive.
> 
> Thanks.


If you're looking for some good info and conversation about all these products, technique, straights, DE's, the whole she-bang, a more appropriate forum is Straight Razor Place:

Straight Razor Place - Welcome


----------



## WCD Custom Shop

Phrank said:


> If you're looking for some good info and conversation about all these products, technique, straights, DE's, the whole she-bang, a more appropriate forum is Straight Razor Place:
> 
> Straight Razor Place - Welcome


Thanks, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## little big feather

WCD Custom Shop said:


> After reading through this thread as well as briefly browsing through some other sources tailored to getting the perfect shave, I'm surprised to see a lack of recommendations or endorsements for products like Anthony Logistics, Jack Black, and or Lab Series. For those of you with real experience working with different products, what do you think about said brands? Are they over-priced boutique brands or is there simply better products for less?
> 
> Not trying to start anything with anyone, if you use these brands and are content, then that is great. I suppose, I'm looking for perspective. Are these products appropriately priced or would I be better served looking elsewhere? I have some experience with all three that are previously mentioned and I know I like the Anthony aftershave balm as well as the pre-shave oil but I didn't see anything great about the shaving cream. The Lab Series moisturizer, I'm sure is a quality product - I didn't have any problems with it but its pretty expensive.
> 
> Thanks.


I really like HIRSH luxury shave cream and KISS MY FACE, I think you reach a point of diminishing return vs money spent, these two are
at the top of the curve for me.


----------



## Neognosis

I use some Jack Black products... but not their shaving cream. I occasionally use their aftershave gel. I have decided I don't like the feeling of rubbing gel into my face though, so I rarely use it any longer.


----------



## little big feather

Try Badger & Blade for shaving info. A great forum for that....Good luck and keep shaving.


----------



## hokihigh

Home - Badger & Blade


----------



## TagOnly4Now

Wow. I started a 25 page thread and walked away for about a year.


----------



## TagOnly4Now

To update. I went to badger and blade as suggested. I went with a DE 89 lbl. Then got into vintage gillettes. All over from there. I have 2 modern DE and 14 vintage. I found razors cheaper to accumulate than watches. At least the ones we discuss here. 

Unless buying Toggles or Bottom Dial Fat Boys.


----------



## txfordguy

I started traditional wet shaving back in February. Cartridges were tearing up my face so I decided to give the DE a go, and I'm not turning back! I use a Plisson Synthetic and Edwin Jagger DE89, along with shaving soaps from, Mickey Lee Soapworks, Shaver Heaven, Stirling, Mike's Natural, and more!


----------



## Foch

I shave a little more than most as my head is shaven and as a diver, I have no facial hair to interfere with the mask seal. I swear by Headslick shaving lotion. With this I don't need a pre oil, as my beard is quite tough. As for razors, I am very pleased with Harry's, great heft, quality and price. I'm more excited about cigars than I am shaving and the task happens by braille in the shower.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Interesting thread. I'm not major on this but have recently bought an art of shaving razor (and just use Gillette fusion cartridges). Been an electric shaver guy before

it doesn't matter too much to me though - I have permanent stubble that I trim back every couple of days


----------



## hthomas20

I tried alot of random products and then finally landed with The Art of Shaving. I really think their products do a great job not only shaving but keeping your skin from getting bumps and cuts. Highly recommend.


----------

